# Health Insurance & hospital lists



## RajPan2016 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi,
I will be moving to Dubai soon.
I have a residency visa already, self funded, since Feb, due to
delays in UK, I haven't actually moved to Dubai.
Can someone recommend a good insurance provider for medical insurance,
some require a preferred hospital list - any recommendations?

I was also told that from March 2017 if you do not have health insurance and have a residency visa you will have to pay a penalty - is that correct? Doesn't make sense if
you haven't lived there in that time.

Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

RajPan2016 said:


> Hi,
> I will be moving to Dubai soon.
> I have a residency visa already, self funded, since Feb, due to
> delays in UK, I haven't actually moved to Dubai.
> ...


Hi,
When did you last visit Dubai?
Don't forget that your residency visa is automatically cancelled if you are out of Dubai for more than 6 months.
There are plenty of different insurance providers - the more you pay, the bigger the list of hospitals that you can use.
We used to have ADNIC policy and it was very good.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I must admit I thought you couldn't actually get a Residency Visa these days unless you already had medical insurance ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> I must admit I thought you couldn't actually get a Residency Visa these days unless you already had medical insurance ?


You can't now - but OP mentions they got it back in February - hence my comment about the 6 month limit for being out of the country, before visa is auto cancelled.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Aetna, William Russel & RSA (Now Health) all provide very good plans.

Many insurance brokers in Dubai can offer you many plans to compare between. And they charge exactly the same like when you directly buy from the insurer.

A higher & better level of insurance would be Bupa & Aviva.


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> You can't now - but OP mentions they got it back in February - hence my comment about the 6 month limit for being out of the country, before visa is auto cancelled.


I thought that too. Got one for my wife in June and the whole thing got processed without them asking anything about insurance. I thought at some point they'd ask about it as I really didnt know how to go on about it i.e. at what stage to apply for the insurance during the visa application. Ended up just getting the stamped passport 

Got the insurance done subsequently though but wondering if there's going to be a fine or something for the few weeks gap in between.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

LewsTT said:


> I thought that too. Got one for my wife in June and the whole thing got processed without them asking anything about insurance. I thought at some point they'd ask about it as I really didnt know how to go on about it i.e. at what stage to apply for the insurance during the visa application. Ended up just getting the stamped passport
> 
> Got the insurance done subsequently though but wondering if there's going to be a fine or something for the few weeks gap in between.


I don't know whether they are checking for insurance or not. But if they do, they don't need you to show them anything. All health insurance policies in Dubai are not linked to your EID and UID. That's why you can walk to hospitals just with your EID and get treatment.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

LewsTT said:


> ...I thought that too. Got one for my wife in June and the whole thing got processed without them asking anything about insurance...


most recent status is apparently the rule is in place, but typing centers have not yet been asked to enforce it... they are submitting applications without the insurance certificate and the applications are getting approved...

probably an "unpublished" grace period?

typing centers apparently get circulars about mandatory/rule changes about two weeks before the changes are implemented in the evision system, and so far, they have not gotten anything about mandatory insurance...


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

imac said:


> most recent status is apparently the rule is in place, but typing centers have not yet been asked to enforce it... they are submitting applications without the insurance certificate and the applications are getting approved...
> 
> probably an "unpublished" grace period?
> 
> typing centers apparently get circulars about mandatory/rule changes about two weeks before the changes are implemented in the evision system, and so far, they have not gotten anything about mandatory insurance...


I clearly remember the typing centre asking for my familys insurance cards to be uploaded online in order to get the visa processed.


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

Funny eh? Or could it be its for renewals only right now? 

How would a new applicant get insurance anyway without visa/ID?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Sunder said:


> I clearly remember the typing centre asking for my familys insurance cards to be uploaded online in order to get the visa processed.


checked with our pro and he did family visa stamping of the wife and child for one of our employees without the insurance card because it had not come yet... according to him the evision system that the typing center is using does not even have an option to upload insurance documents, they have to use "additional supporting documents" option to upload them if you provide it to them...

in their system its not set to mandatory, but if you have it and give it to the typist, they are uploading it as "additional supporting documents"...

go figure..

EDIT: sorry, to be clear - the insurance is mandatory in their system for employees, but not yet for dependents/maids...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

LewsTT said:


> ...How would a new applicant get insurance anyway without visa/ID?


you just need a valid entry permit, emirates id application form and passport scan for insurance...


----------

